# Any other road warriors out there?



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Once this weather improves, I'm going to hit the road and call on retail establishments. Anyone else out there run their business this way? I'm going to hit restaurants with coffee mugs and was thinking of calling on bars and liquor stores with shot glasses. Thoughts? Any other ideas?


----------



## Recover Clothing (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't know if this counts but I'm moving to L.A. next year so I'm going to promote my business as much as I can in Buffalo to get it kind of established here on the East Coast somewhat and then move to L.A. and get it establish there on the West. I hope it works out good. Good idea too. I think it will work because its spreading your brand to places maybe people haven't heard of it. They may take a liking to it.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

I have been in sales/marketing my entire life. The quality of your product and design are obviously a part of any sale BUT there is nothing that will move things along faster than peer referrals. If you have a mug or shot glass used by one of his peers and open with something to the effect," let me show you a mug we did for XYZ" the wall will come down and you will gain instantly credibility. If you do not have an established bar/coffee shop I would find a small one that is respected, maybe check the chamber, and give them mugs in exchange to use for marketing. 

Just a thought -


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

On-line Jerseys said:


> I have been in sales/marketing my entire life. The quality of your product and design are obviously a part of any sale BUT there is nothing that will move things along faster than peer referrals. If you have a mug or shot glass used by one of his peers and open with something to the effect," let me show you a mug we did for XYZ" the wall will come down and you will gain instantly credibility. If you do not have an established bar/coffee shop I would find a small one that is respected, maybe check the chamber, and give them mugs in exchange to use for marketing.
> 
> Just a thought -


Great responce...right on point.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Someone else had a plan to sell advertising on the mugs, and give them to the restaurant free. You can easily put 4 to 6 ads on the mugs.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

selanac said:


> Someone else had a plan to sell advertising on the mugs, and give them to the restaurant free. You can easily put 4 to 6 ads on the mugs.


 
Yep, that was my idea.  Besides that, as long as I'm burning up high priced gas, I'm looking for another idea to go along with it and just wondering if anyone else did anything similar.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Give a few mugs, and pens out in advance. Send them to local businesses. Also look for some online restaurant, bars, and liquor store forums. 

Advertise in a couple of industry magazines or start your own.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

selanac said:


> Someone else had a plan to sell advertising on the mugs, and give them to the restaurant free. You can easily put 4 to 6 ads on the mugs.


Why would anyone take something even for free with adds. for someone else??

Makes no sense to me.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Twanabee said:


> Why would anyone take something even for free with adds. for someone else??
> 
> Makes no sense to me.


It beats having to buy their own.  They're also a great conversation piece. Why would a restaurant mind advertising non competing businesses in their community? The owner of the restaurant I did give them to told me that if I sold an ad to a competitor, they wouldn't accept the mugs. Duh! It also helps to ask the owner who they recommend. They're more than happy to help out businesses they patronize. The businesses advertising will also be more than likely to patronize the restaurant. It's all good.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Twanabee said:


> Why would anyone take something even for free with adds. for someone else??
> 
> Makes no sense to me.


I agree - to me any successful coffee shop or bar would want their own branding. It is like having a cool web site and cluttering it with Google ads. It is a total turnoff. Another thought is to create a really cool design and offer the mugs and shot glasses for "cost" with cost being a small markup in exchange for setting up a display with the mugs for sale to their customers. This should really be effective for bars. Split the porifts and everyone wins.


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

Most restaurants that will accept local advertising on a mug would not pay the price for sublimation mugs. They have a hard time paying the $1.50 they might be charged for a plain white mug!

You might look at doing name tags for the staff, aprons, uniform shirts while you are there. Also, you could set yourself up to handle their menu printing, placemats (with the same advertising) and maybe even their table talkers. Some you would do in house, others like the placemats, farm it out to the guys that do that for the trade.

Doug


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Chuck, do you deal with Restaurants? Many of them don't stay in business long. They're trying to do whatever they can to stay in business. That includes free products. 

Have you ever done anything that doesn't make sense to you? I've made thousands of dollars from individuals and business that made no sense to me either. 

We're in business to make dollars, not sense, lol.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

selanac said:


> Chuck, do you deal with Restaurants? Many of them don't stay in business long. They're trying to do whatever they can to stay in business. That includes free products.
> 
> Have you ever done anything that doesn't make sense to you? I've made thousands of dollars from individuals and business that made no sense to me either.
> 
> We're in business to make dollars, not sense, lol.


You are right on. And Doug, I'm not charging the restaurant anything. I'm giving them away. The advertisers are paying for them. The one restaurant I did this with were just about ready to order some mugs, so my timing was great. 

And Mark, I doubt anyone would buy a coffee mug in a bar. Maybe a shot glass. However, I've done consignment before and it's sucks. When the retailer doesn't have any risk, they have no drive to sell the product. Also, I don't need my money tied up and the paperwork on consignees is a royal pain. Been there and done that and never again.


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

mn shutterbug said:


> You are right on. And Doug, I'm not charging the restaurant anything. I'm giving them away. The advertisers are paying for them. The one restaurant I did this with were just about ready to order some mugs, so my timing was great.
> 
> And Mark, I doubt anyone would buy a coffee mug in a bar. Maybe a shot glass. However, I've done consignment before and it's sucks. When the retailer doesn't have any risk, they have no drive to sell the product. Also, I don't need my money tied up and the paperwork on consignees is a royal pain. Been there and done that and never again.


I understood that you were not charging the restaurant for mugs with advertising on them. My point was that small restaurant are unlikely to pay the $6-$8 we have to charge to print anything on the mug. So free, paid for by the advertisers is a good thing.

Most examples I've heard of with this program will place the mugs in the restaurant for a period of 6 months and then replace. So, you are going to be selling your advertisers a six month exposure.

Having had a restaurant before, I would want 20% more mugs than I had seats for...but, I had a full time dishwasher on staff.

Doug


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

jdoug5170 said:


> Most examples I've heard of with this program will place the mugs in the restaurant for a period of 6 months and then replace. So, you are going to be selling your advertisers a six month exposure.
> 
> 
> Doug


Actually, I'm generous and gave them 1 full year.

Sorry, I misunderstood your post.


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

mn shutterbug said:


> Actually, I'm generous and gave them 1 full year.
> 
> Sorry, I misunderstood your post.


Not a problem, I'm often misunderstood.

A full year you need to be charging enough to the advertisers to be able to provide new mugs along the way to the restaurant to cover breakage. Probably in the area of 30-40%. Price of course will depend on how many space you have on the mug. I've seen as high as 10.

If I ever get the money to hire a sales rep, this is exactly one area that we would go after. Small 25-30 seat cafes are so hot a market for this promo and the add on sales should be good also.

Also, find yourself a reliable pad printer for the single color logo mugs that some restaurants may want to purchase. Need to be able to provide for $3.00 or so and that is the way to do it. Local to you is best to avoid shipping costs.

Doug

Doug


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

The first restaurant I talked to said they break only a couple a year. However, you do make a good point. But, I think I'd prefer to have them factor in a % to the initial amount they think they need. If they need 36 on hand, sell ads for 42. That way, not only is your butt covered, but by charging so much per mug, you get a larger $$$ sale.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a couple of other simple ideas for you.

1) Like I said simple, post an ad on Craigslist to the town you're going to a week or two in advance. 

Maybe like that place in South Carolina between Sourth Carolina and North Carolina. For miles they put signs that said, You're getting closer. Only 1,000 miles to go. Only 999 mile to go. 

Instead you say, I'm almost there. Only 14 days to go. The next day, It's getting closer. Only 13 days to go. etc. etc.

2) Okay this one's not as silly. Work with screen printers like me to do our mugs. Instead of us buying a printer, sublimation ink, & paper, you receive our artwork, print it and send it to us an we press it or use a cactus wrap, and buy the mugs you recommend. 

Okay, one more.

3). Along the same lines as number two, but with the advertising. I find a restaurant or two out here to accept them. I also find customers to take out ads. Then I send you the artwork or ad concept and you either send me finished mugs, or just sub transfers and I'll apply them with cactus wraps for now. 

I'm doing a similar thing now with another medium, but don't have time to do the work. If you did that part we could work out details. I can call local businesses every day, take out CL ads, and make flyers and pass them out. Also join free local small businesses networks. 

If you'd like to do the ad part together, and contract print sublimations for us call me at: 732-773-1339 EST after 10 am., or email me at: [email protected]

Paul


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

mn shutterbug said:


> Actually, I'm generous and gave them 1 full year.


I have been kicking around the coffee mug ad idea for about 2 years. I actually made a sample mug up about a year ago and did talk to a very popular restaurant in town, he said no without even understanding the idea. Got busy and didn't follow up but now I'm ready to really give it a go. I plan to replace mugs every 4 months not yearly. With 6 ads on the mug I could sell 18 ads per year per restaurant. I think it's a good idea to ask the restaurant who they might want me to approach about an ad on the mugs since I'm sure they have regular customers that they know. On the sample mug that I did make I put the restaurant name at the very top rim of the mug and my company name at the very bottom of the mug and the 6 ads in between. Other than that I plan to really focus on marketing Chromaluxe panels and murals at craft shows and events including photo restoration.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Personally, I think 4 months might be a tougher sell. Not only is it less bang for their buck, but it's seems like such a waste to throw away perfectly good coffee mugs. I'd just prefer to try and find more restaurants and advertisers. But then, I have a lot of time on my hands.  Also, if I was a retail store approached for this type of ad, and was told it would only be good for 4 months, I'd tell you to stop by later and sell me the ad that will be on the mugs at Christmas time. Businesses may pick and choose what time of the year they want their ad to be out there and you may have a period that nobody will want to do it. I know I'd take advantage of prime time if my ad would only be seen for 4 months of the year. Then again, which isn't uncommon, I may be way out in left field on this one.  Good luck and let us know how successful it is.


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

mn shutterbug said:


> Not only is it less bang for their buck, but it's seems like such a waste to throw away perfectly good coffee mugs. I'd just prefer to try and find more restaurants and advertisers.  Also, if I was a retail store approached for this type of ad, and was told it would only be good for 4 months, I'd tell you to stop by later and sell me the ad that will be on the mugs at Christmas time. Businesses may pick and choose what time of the year they want their ad to be out there and you may have a period that nobody will want to do it. I know I'd take advantage of prime time if my ad would only be seen for 4 months of the year. Then again, which isn't uncommon, I may be way out in left field on this one.  Good luck and let us know how successful it is.


I totally disagree, just need to know your town and the market. Around here we have a huge spring break and summer crowd and businesses that cater to that crowd. Not to mention the snow birds that come before and after the chrismas holidays. Restaurants have many regulars so the ads lose some effectiveness after 3 or 4 months. I also researched what some companies spent on advertising and some of the small ad sheets around here charge about $50 a month and they replace them every month, so your paying $50. to be stuck in with 50 to 100 other ads that maybe nobody reads. I'm offering an ad that will be put right in front of peoples faces as they sit there waiting for their food. I'm not throwing away any coffee mugs (they are not ging in the trash) I let the restaurant give them away. They will go into homes or other businesses and get used. That means approx 10 more years of advertising after just paying for 4 months. Nothing would keep a company from buying 3 contracts (full year) at a discount if they wanted to but a small company could try a 4 month contract to try it out. I've given this a lot of thought over the last few years and plan to start in about 2 weeks so I will post my sucess or failure.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Sounds like a good plan. However, I do disagree that they'll lose their effectiveness with the locals after 3 or 4 months. The more times someone sees an ad or even just the name of a business, the more likely they are to buy, especially if they see the ad at the time they are in need of that particular product. 

Giving the mugs to the restaurant for them to give away after they've "expired", is a good idea. I'll run with it.


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

mn shutterbug said:


> Sounds like a good plan. However, I do disagree that they'll lose their effectiveness with the locals after 3 or 4 months. The more times someone sees an ad or even just the name of a business, the more likely they are to buy, especially if they see the ad at the time they are in need of that particular product.
> 
> Giving the mugs to the restaurant for them to give away after they've "expired", is a good idea. I'll run with it.


I didn't mean to imply that they would lose their effectivness, I stated "some effectiveness". I agree, an ad that may not work at one time will work later if needed such as Insurance, Auto repair etc. No need for a mechanic until your car needs one. My plan is to offer some of the expired mugs to the advertisers and have the restaurant offer the rest to their clients, however they give them away, just as long as the restaurant does not use them. I've talked to a few companies about my idea and they are eager to advertise so the main hurdle as I see it is to sign a restaurant but I agree with an earlier post FREE is a good offer that some restaurants will not turn down. I think the idea has good potential. I'm also considering screenprinted Ice Tee glasses since they are more common than coffee cups here in Texas.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Twanabee said:


> Why would anyone take something even for free with adds. for someone else??
> 
> Makes no sense to me.


Never ate at a restraurant were the place mats were just full of all kinds of ads ? I seen them with other food joints in the ads besides their own.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

mn shutterbug said:


> Once this weather improves, I'm going to hit the road and call on retail establishments. Anyone else out there run their business this way? I'm going to hit restaurants with coffee mugs and was thinking of calling on bars and liquor stores with shot glasses. Thoughts? Any other ideas?


Sometimes places just don't like surprise visits especially for sales calls. I know I hated them when I had my computer store / ISP. Took me away from what I was doing or wasn't in the mood to deal with them.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Iced tea glasses? I suppose down south that makes sense. Latte cups would make more sense up north. But, sharing ideas is a great idea.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

freebird1963 said:


> Sometimes places just don't like surprise visits especially for sales calls. I know I hated them when I had my computer store / ISP. Took me away from what I was doing or wasn't in the mood to deal with them.


That is totally true. I'm also in the credit card business and really got tired of cold calling because merchants get so tired of all the calls they get regarding this facet. I got burnt out and can't bring myself to do it anymore.

When calling on restaurants, make sure you don't call on them between 11:00 and 2:00. If they will give you a minute at those times, it won't be a profitable minute. You have to catch them between their busy times or you've lost already.


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey everyone, I really like this idea and plan on trying it myself but I have yet to see anyone say what the advertiser would have to pay. I realize that it could be several different answers for this. Another thing, if you are selling them for a certain period of time, what do you do at the end of that time? Pick the old mugs up? Let them keep them? And also do you go staight back to your current advertisers to see if they want to come back with you or what? I think this is a very interesting concept and thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

mn shutterbug said:


> That is totally true. I'm also in the credit card business and really got tired of cold calling because merchants get so tired of all the calls they get regarding this facet. I got burnt out and can't bring myself to do it anymore.
> 
> When calling on restaurants, make sure you don't call on them between 11:00 and 2:00. If they will give you a minute at those times, it won't be a profitable minute. You have to catch them between their busy times or you've lost already.


 Since it's coffee mugs I have been checking out places that have a large breakfast crowd and Yes you have to talk to them in between the rush hours. I plan to make a full color 1 sided flyer and just drop it off as I try to get a time commitment for a follow up to discuss the benefits. It's true, most people don't want to be bothered. I've also thought about leaving a personalized mousepad with the flyer. I think that once I have 1 or 2 restaurants it may be a little easier signing a few more


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

Jason's_Place said:


> Hey everyone, I really like this idea and plan on trying it myself but I have yet to see anyone say what the advertiser would have to pay. I realize that it could be several different answers for this. Another thing, if you are selling them for a certain period of time, what do you do at the end of that time? Pick the old mugs up? Let them keep them? And also do you go staight back to your current advertisers to see if they want to come back with you or what? I think this is a very interesting concept and thanks for sharing!!!!!


 Every demographic will be different. I know that nobody wants to discuss exact money matters but here goes.I checked around and I think I can charge $200.00 for a 4 month period per ad or $1,200.00 for 6 companies to advertise for 4 months. Originally I was going to do it quarterly for $200.00 but decided 4 months would be easier.
As I posted previously, I plan to offer some mugs to advertisers and let the restaurant give the rest away. Another option which I plan to explore this week is to donate the expired mugs to nursing or retirement homes (we have many in our area) That might be a big selling point to certain advertisers. Most coffee mugs don't get thrown away until they break. I think you would want to offer an existing client a first option, plus it would be less work since the graphic is already done, maybe just a few minor changes. I plan to have my contact info on the mug because I suspect I will have people calling to get on the next set or mugs. That's my hope anyway.


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

mn shutterbug said:


> Iced tea glasses? I suppose down south that makes sense. Latte cups would make more sense up north. But, sharing ideas is a great idea.


 Down here many people drink SWEET ICE TEA with breakfast, lunch and dinner. The plastic cups are usually between 16oz to 32oz. Best you can do for printing is white screen printing not full color. I hope not too many Texans are reading my posts although there is plenty of room for the competition.


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

That's pretty cool. I have not dealt much with advertising like this before but I think for the amount of people that would see the ad that is a fair price.


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

Jason's_Place said:


> That's pretty cool. I have not dealt much with advertising like this before but I think for the amount of people that would see the ad that is a fair price.


 We do sublimation in house but so far we have done very little with it. Primarily, we do Promotional Products and contract out all the work (Embroidery, screen printing, printing etc). You never know a companies advertising budget but as an example we do products for a small local company (not mentioning industry) and they order 10,000 pens at a time, we have done the last 4 orders of those (all identical)
That's around a $4,000. order each time AND they run out of pens 2 or 3 times a year.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

I charge so much per mug. If the restaurant needs 36 mugs, the advertiser will pay $1.85 per mug times 36 mugs for a total of only $66.60. In this rural area, people are really tight with their money. Even at just $66.60, if I take that times 6 advertisers, I can still show a net profit of $200 for the 36 mugs. This is even after my mileage for the day of selling and the day of delivery. If I factor in my sales, designing and printing time, I will still net close to $30/hr. Considering this is just a sideline, I'm perfectly happy with this, plus keeping these prices down, I'll get more volume. If I'd ever head to a metro area, I would definitely charge more. It is going to have quite a bit to do with how many mugs the restaurant has in service at one time.


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

Mike, so your first step is talking to the restaurant and seeing how many mugs they have in service? What if they give an astronomical number because we all know what happens when you say FREE, they all want as much as they can get.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Jason's_Place said:


> Mike, so your first step is talking to the restaurant and seeing how many mugs they have in service? What if they give an astronomical number because we all know what happens when you say FREE, they all want as much as they can get.


Actually Jason, that is my 2nd step, after convincing them to take them.  I have my doubts too many restaurant owners would exaggerate the number by much. What good would it do them to have dozens of extra coffee mugs just sitting around and taking up space, even if they are free? Not only that, but if it's a small town cafe you can pretty much know right away that they're not going to need a gross of mugs. The cafe I've had experience with is in a town of about 4000. Three dozen coffee mugs makes sense. That is the smallest town I would attempt this in. A cafe in a much smaller town may be busier, but advertisers would be tough to find. A business needs competition to make it worth spending money on local advertising. If there is only one body shop in the area for instance, they probably don't need to do any local advertising.


----------



## Rayco (Jan 1, 2009)

mn shutterbug said:


> I charge so much per mug. If the restaurant needs 36 mugs, the advertiser will pay $1.85 per mug times 36 mugs for a total of only $66.60. In this rural area, people are really tight with their money. Even at just $66.60, if I take that times 6 advertisers, I can still show a net profit of $200 for the 36 mugs. This is even after my mileage for the day of selling and the day of delivery. If I factor in my sales, designing and printing time, I will still net close to $30/hr. Considering this is just a sideline, I'm perfectly happy with this, plus keeping these prices down, I'll get more volume. If I'd ever head to a metro area, I would definitely charge more. It is going to have quite a bit to do with how many mugs the restaurant has in service at one time.


Shutterbug - Good to hear from you. You were helping me in a previous post about the coffee mugs. I'm enjoying all the comments and ideas. 
Personally, I think a year is too long and 4 months is a little short. I'm going to shoot for 6 months. (Of course my opinion is like belly buttons - everyone has one, but nobody wants to see it. Or something like that.)
Price per cup isn't a bad idea, but I'm going to shoot for a higher price. I'd want to have enough figured in to pay a % to a marketing guy and still be worth doing. I think the previous post of $200 or so would depend greatly on the market. Also, once your established, then your price could go up. 
I've been contacted each year about advertising on place mat's at a restraunt (no longer in my market area). It was for a year and I think it was about $250. Did it one year. If it was $125-150, probably would have done it more. Even a discount for a previous advertiser would have been a nice touch. 
Experience trumps guess work every day. So -- good job!
Thanks for all the posts,
Rayco


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Yep, I agree with the 6 months. That's what I'll be doing going forward. I'll probably also charge a little more per mug, more like $2.20. That will still keep the cost slightly below $80 for a standard 36 mug order. On the other hand, if a restuarant needs twice that many mugs, I can drop the price a little more, due to the volume. I need to keep the price low enough so it isn't a hassle finding the advertisers. I'd rather spend my time printing the mugs than I would selling.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Mike, I just read all of this post maybe I missed it but you never said any were that made in the usa mugs have to be used because of the dish washers in rest. are hotter then at home and your image and the coating on imported mugs will not stand up. Remember all the calls and reseach we did and yes this works well after mike told me about his idea I tried it and it works great. In 2010 I placed 700 mugs with 1 to 4 advertisers on the mug. I have tried beer stiens and can't find any that stand up to the washing.


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

So what brand of mug do we need to use?


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Just make sure they are USA made. There is probably just one manufacturer in the country. Conde carries them.

Actually Pat, I did mention it in an earlier thread. Also, it's not just the hot water that will wear on the imported mugs, it's also the abrasive cleansers they might use. USA mugs have a much harder coating.


----------



## Rayco (Jan 1, 2009)

mn shutterbug said:


> Yep, I agree with the 6 months. That's what I'll be doing going forward. I'll probably also charge a little more per mug, more like $2.20. That will still keep the cost slightly below $80 for a standard 36 mug order. On the other hand, if a restuarant needs twice that many mugs, I can drop the price a little more, due to the volume. I need to keep the price low enough so it isn't a hassle finding the advertisers. I'd rather spend my time printing the mugs than I would selling.


Mike - 
I agree that the price break on a larger rest./mug order is a good idea. I was also thinking about an upselling option for the rest. for those that can do it. --
Giving the rest. that allow you to advertise w/the mugs a discount for anything personalized that they want. Like: Company aprons, License plates, Travel mugs, ect. 
They may even want you to do a display of some items w/ their logo that their customers can purchase. (I think that was slightly mentioned earlier.) Give them a larger profit margin if they purchase the sample items to display & and a smaller profit margin (for them) if you are fronting the cost of the samples. 
Rayco


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

mn shutterbug said:


> Just make sure they are USA made. There is probably just one manufacturer in the country. Conde carries them.
> 
> Actually Pat, I did mention it in an earlier thread. Also, it's not just the hot water that will wear on the imported mugs, it's also the abrasive cleansers they might use. USA mugs have a much harder coating.


I believe the mugs in question are coated in Texas. I'm also of the understanding that they are using the RN coating which is the hardest coating to date. Some of the import mugs also use this product. I've never had an issue with the hard coated mugs from Marc and Assoc.

Another source for the USA mugs is Paramount Services in Florida. No affiliation to Paramount, just like doing business with him even if he is across the country from me.


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

Well thanks for this great post, I plan to print a sample mug this weekend and find a resturaunt that is interested first of the week. I am pretty sure that I can fill the 6 spots. Thanks again, this post has been on my mind all week and I keep thinking of ways to put it to work!


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

I think you can do far more than 6 places on the mug itself meaning more advertisers to spread your cost out to, or more profit if you are big time.... I've heard of as many as 12.

Doug


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

The restaurant I sold the mugs to had some with advertising on them. There were quite a bunch but the print was so small you had to work to read them. I think that would be a much tougher sell. Six horizontal ads look nice and are easily readable without having to squint.


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

mn shutterbug said:


> The restaurant I sold the mugs to had some with advertising on them. There were quite a bunch but the print was so small you had to work to read them. I think that would be a much tougher sell. Six horizontal ads look nice and are easily readable without having to squint.


Then, In my opinion (what could that be worth) you need to charge a minimum of $3.00 per mug if you are only placing 36. You need to net at least $18 to cover your costs, make some money. Think about it, where else can a company buy an ad campaign that could be seen (with quality time) 19440 times for $108. That is only $18 a month! For those that will ask.... 36 mugs, used 3 times a day, times 30 days, times 6 months.

Remind many of your advertisers that they have been paying more than that for a display ad in the yellow pages that is no longer effective, if even available in their town.

I also disagree with a earlier statement that you need to have competing business in a small town to get the ads. Not everyone in the restaurant is going to be local, nor know every business in town (unless maybe the restaurant is the only one).


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

I look at things in a more realistic manner. If a restaurant needs 36 mugs on hand, chances of them having all 36 in use all at one time, especially 3 times a day, is basically 0%. A more realistic number would be 20, 3 times per day. I get tired of all the hype and B.S. from salesmen so I avoid it at all costs, when I'm the one doing the selling. 

You may be right re: the competing businesses. It's just a thought and feel it would cut down on sales time, especially if competitors aren't friendly with each other. They'd jump at the chance to advertise on the mug if they knew it might give them an edge. Also, I won't sell to 2 businesses of the same kind. I tell them that off the start. In my first test, I had only 3 declines before I got to my 6th advertiser. It took me about 2 hours to secure the advertising. Less time selling means more time for other things.

You can charge what you want, but I perfer to be busier at home printing.


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

mn shutterbug said:


> I look at things in a more realistic manner. If a restaurant needs 36 mugs on hand, chances of them having all 36 in use all at one time, especially 3 times a day, is basically 0%. A more realistic number would be 20, 3 times per day. I get tired of all the hype and B.S. from salesmen so I avoid it at all costs, when I'm the one doing the selling.
> 
> You may be right re: the competing businesses. It's just a thought and feel it would cut down on sales time, especially if competitors aren't friendly with each other. They'd jump at the chance to advertise on the mug if they knew it might give them an edge. Also, I won't sell to 2 businesses of the same kind. I tell them that off the start. In my first test, I had only 3 declines before I got to my 6th advertiser. It took me about 2 hours to secure the advertising. Less time selling means more time for other things.
> 
> You can charge what you want, but I perfer to be busier at home printing.



Since I apparently have to qualify myself as being something other than a bottom feeding salesman...I have owned and worked a small cafe in a town of around 5000 so I do have some experience to back up my thoughts.

I was also the sales manager for a company that provided the equipment and coffee products to the mini-marts around the PNW, again, some pretty good background???

My time is such as that as long as I'm getting paid my shop rate it does not matter to me if I'm selling or doing.

As you say, do as you wish, make what you want and I'll do it my way. Just as a word to the wise, I'm working with a national company that provides the placemats and menu advertising with a nationwide implementation of the mug program....

B.S. off!


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

OK. I'll step down.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't know why you're getting so upset with Mike Doug. He's only giving Free advice to everyone on the forum. 

Everyone has their own opinion, and he's trying to help people avoid some mistakes. 

I'm sure you have alot of experience, and we all appreciate free advice. Both yours and Mikes.


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

selanac said:


> I don't know why you're getting so upset with Mike Doug. He's only giving Free advice to everyone on the forum.
> 
> Everyone has their own opinion, and he's trying to help people avoid some mistakes.
> 
> I'm sure you have alot of experience, and we all appreciate free advice. Both yours and Mikes.


Not upset at all. Just wanted to show that I have some experience in this issue. I too just want to help others succeed and not leave profits on the table. We do to many things in this business that do not generate a good income.

Doug


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You mentioned Placemat Advertising. In NJ one company has a Monopoly on Placemat Advertising. We have the Diner Capital in NJ and almost everywhere you go that company has their placemats. 

It's really hard to break into. 

Mugs however is a new arena.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Free advice? Heck, I was hoping for some donations.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Will put the donations inside the mugs.


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

selanac said:


> You mentioned Placemat Advertising. In NJ one company has a Monopoly on Placemat Advertising. We have the Diner Capital in NJ and almost everywhere you go that company has their placemats.
> 
> It's really hard to break into.
> 
> Mugs however is a new arena.


As you go out selling your mug spots, remind folks that may be on those placemats that once the meal comes, there is not much reading to be done. Same with menu advertising..once the order is done away goes the menu. Now, a coffee mug, it's there from the beginning right on past the meal.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

jdoug5170 said:


> As you go out selling your mug spots, remind folks that may be on those placemats that once the meal comes, there is not much reading to be done. Same with menu advertising..once the order is done away goes the menu. Now, a coffee mug, it's there from the beginning right on past the meal.


Great sales tip.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey Mike as you know I'm doing a sports show this weekend. Well the sports show was slow on Friday as normal for fridays and it's in a small town. Any way the hotel we are in I was talking to the manager about what we are selling at the show and they got intrested in the coffee mugs and some other items but she contacted her boss and here it turned out that he owns three other businesses in town I now have an order for 72 coffee mugs at $7 each. They will have his business only on them. I also sold them embroidered goods. My weekend was made good because of the order now I'll see what the show can do for me Sat & Sun. I'm diong sublimation and tranfers from pro world with it.


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

Not Mike, but, congratulations. Never stop selling!

Doug


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Question for all the mug people - do you all have much breakage issue shipping mugs? We have had some inquiries from teams on mugs but have shied away in the past due to fear of the mugs breaking in shipping. Do you all use uLine or similar packaging or ???


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

double boxing is your friend when shipping mugs. We keep the original boxes and trays and then purchase appropriate size over boxes.

If less than a case, box individually with padding and the box the boxes.

Doug


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

selzler said:


> Hey Mike as you know I'm doing a sports show this weekend. Well the sports show was slow on Friday as normal for fridays and it's in a small town. Any way the hotel we are in I was talking to the manager about what we are selling at the show and they got intrested in the coffee mugs and some other items but she contacted her boss and here it turned out that he owns three other businesses in town I now have an order for 72 coffee mugs at $7 each. They will have his business only on them. I also sold them embroidered goods. My weekend was made good because of the order now I'll see what the show can do for me Sat & Sun. I'm diong sublimation and tranfers from pro world with it.


Hey Pat, way to go. I hope the rest of your weekend goes just as well. Hopefully, I'll get off my butt soon and be able to report back with a success story or two.

When sending out full cases of mugs, I repack in the same boxes they came in. If they didn't break on the trip here, they shouldn't break on another trip. When sending out singles or doubles, I just use cheap cardboard boxes and a lot of packing peanuts, especially around the handle, which would be the first thing to break.


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

mn shutterbug said:


> Hey Pat, way to go. I hope the rest of your weekend goes just as well. Hopefully, I'll get off my butt soon and be able to report back with a success story or two.
> 
> When sending out full cases of mugs, I repack in the same boxes they came in. If they didn't break on the trip here, they shouldn't break on another trip. When sending out singles or doubles, I just use cheap cardboard boxes and a lot of packing peanuts, especially around the handle, which would be the first thing to break.


Mike...your mugs by the case come in just the single box? I'm surprised you don't have breakage if via ups or similar. I usually try to buy a minimum of 10 cases at a time so they come on a pallet via truck and that works. Otherwise, my suppliers double box if I'm only getting a case or two.

Doug


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Actually, my cases do come double boxed. I don't have a forklift in my garage.


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

mn shutterbug said:


> Actually, my cases do come double boxed. I don't have a forklift in my garage.


I hear that....I got rid of my forklift when I thought I was moving out of the shop and now that I'm still here, 3 years later, I sure miss it at times. So far, the truck drivers have been good. I do have a pallet jack so they just off load from the truck, onto a pallet and then it gets wheeled into the shop. It is nice having 2500 feet for sure!

Doug


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

I was actually attempting a little humor. I work out of my basement.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a shop, but unfortunately some idiot took the rollup door out, sealed the whole, and put the door around the side where we have gravel. So even if I had a pallet jack or forklift I'd have to roll them over gravel. 

Luckily we have three containers, but they'd still have to roll over gravel. A bunch of alley cats live underneath the containers. 

I'm a dog lover, but I leave them be, and don't upset them. They probably keep away any other roadants.


----------



## Rayco (Jan 1, 2009)

Mike - Do you have a contract made up that ur using for the restaurants and advertiser's?


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Not really a contract, but I do have the advertisers sign a 2 part receipt which shows how much it's costing them and states the length of time the cups will be in service. I doubt the restaurant needs one because they're getting them for free and as long as they constantly get free ones, there shouldn't be an issue. This is just my opnion. I'm sure others will have there own way of doing things.


----------



## Rayco (Jan 1, 2009)

mn shutterbug said:


> Not really a contract, but I do have the advertisers sign a 2 part receipt which shows how much it's costing them and states the length of time the cups will be in service. I doubt the restaurant needs one because they're getting them for free and as long as they constantly get free ones, there shouldn't be an issue. This is just my opnion. I'm sure others will have there own way of doing things.


 
Ok. Thanks.

I am sure there will be opinions given. Lol


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Mike I wanted to let you know that the sports show was a real bad event. the only thing was selling those mugs to the motel were we stayed. we eat at the event and a about half way home I got sick ended up going to the doctor on monday found out I had food poison.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey Pat, sorry to hear the rest of the weekend stunk. At least you'll live and you got a new customer. Was it lack of people or just lack of buyers willing to part with their $$$ at the show?


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

people not wanting to let go of their money. On thursday I did have a lady call that was not from there but was at the show and ordered 2 cakepans. So that helps we charge 35 for the cakepan. She told me that she didn't have any photos with her at the show and she lives 60 miles from were the show was at. This was the first time that we were trying to do the photo thing at a show like this.


----------

